# Best bait/lure for trout



## Farmingit (Apr 20, 2012)

Caught three 18" brown trouts first time out on shiny spinning lures, then nothing the next two times out. any suggestions?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

What type of fishing situation?


----------



## Farmingit (Apr 20, 2012)

I have been fishing in the west branch of the Deleware river. the water is moving but not too fast. I usually cast into the pools and eddies. the river is ano more than 50' across and 6' deep. there are many other streems and rivers local. Susquehanna, Beeverkill, Sculharie, Mohawk, and lots of streems in the Catskill area of NY


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Brown, olive or black wholly worm behind a clear water bobber. 

Fill water bobber 1/2 full of water. Slide it on the end of your line. Tie on a swivel. Make a leader od 6-8 LB with a loop on one end and the fly on the other. Put loop on swivel. You can cast a long ways.... then reel in just fast enough to keep the line tight.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I use only one thing and need no other.. Brown or Black 1/24 Rooster Tail, tied to a 3lb. Leader. Been using them for over 30 Yrs.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep...rooster tails have always been good for a lure, have used a fake minnow, live bait I will take a bleeding shiner minnow overall....fly rod, too many too list.


----------



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

I use mostly rooster tails. Our trout here are so hot and cold. Somedays you're bringing them in hand over fist other you can't buy a strike.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Corn works well for us when the bait store is out or not open.

Matt


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

I used to use corn, minature marshmallows, or night crawlers.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Worms are the "natural" choice maybe crickets and grasshoppers in season. Other that that I toss a gold phobe (?sp) about 1 1/4 inch long sorry don't know weight....... The guys who fly fish use ahhh, the hatch at the moment, or so I was told.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

In PA and Idaho I used live stonefly nymphs. They are natural food for trout and bass.
Crickets are good too.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

trout fishing has always been hot for one bait or lure and cold the next. I try to carry several different baits and types of lures to find the right combination for that day. I've fished streams where the Browns were going crazy over Nightcrawlers one day and wouldn't touch them the next. If you were fishing salted minnows they were on you like white on rice.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Not many trout in these parts. But when I was a kid, my family would often vacation in northern Arkansas and southern Missouri and we would fish for trout in the rivers and streams. I remember Velveeta being a favorite bait that worked for us.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Not many trout in these parts. But when I was a kid, my family would often vacation in northern Arkansas and southern Missouri and we would fish for trout in the rivers and streams. I remember Velveeta being a favorite bait that worked for us.


I remember when I was a kid, an older couple taught me that. They mixed Velveta and pulled cotton balls so it would stay on the hook.


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

fly fishing I use an extended body Adams [surface fly] or a ''Dave's hopper''

for worm fishing get the 4' HT ice rod out with 2# line on a open face spinning reel and fresh red worms out of the compost pile
2 small split shot 6'' above the #8 or #10 hook

Doc.


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

rooster tails are the way to go for sure! they work great here in nc


----------

